# What's in your CamelBak: Leadville legend Rebecca Rusch



## YamaLink (Jun 23, 2010)

I always take sponsored riders' "interviews" and press releases with a grain of salt, but when it comes to Rebecca's wisdom every word is read and sometimes read again. She's always a no BS straight shooter when it comes to sharing wisdom and never one to humble brag or fish for compliments.


----------

